# 5-a-side Football 7pm Monday 9th March @ Ahdaaf, near Al Quoz



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi,

After the success of last monday's football (9 players, 2nd highest turnout so far) at our new favourite venue Ahdaaf, we've booked it again for 7pm next monday, the 9th March.

So far confirmed:

Nomadic
Ross
Timmy
Bob + 3-4
(there are others but not confirmed yet)

Private Message me for my mobile number if you want so you can let me know if you cant make it last minute or need directions.

It will cost 350 for the court. 

All standards, ages, and fitness levels welcome (but think poor/middle-aged/low respectively!)

Sam


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

So far confirmed:

Sam
Timmy
Ross
Steve
Marc
Bob + 3-4

Anyone else?


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

nomadic said:


> So far confirmed:
> 
> Sam
> Timmy
> ...


Should have between 3-5 people Including me


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

so how was the football boys??!?!? in that custody without airconditioner i wonder how you manage to play!!!!


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

Is there room for one more tomorrow? I just moved here from the UK about a month ago and have been missing having a kick about. Are normal runners and no shin pads ok?
Stewart


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

We've not played yet, we play tomorrow night (monday).

Should have 8-10 players then, thanks Bob.

It gets hot Shinny, but that's good it gets us fit, even if we then undermine any gains at the weekend...


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Stewart,

You're more than welcome to come. Normal runners and no shin pads are fine, it's a really soft astro-turf pitch. 

There's a map in the first post. Traffic can be quite bad so allow time to get there for 7. Send me a private message if you want my mobile number, otherwise we'll see you there!

There's a car of us driving from Discovery Gardens and Ibn Battuta. If you're coming from there we can give you a lift.

Sam


----------



## anty51 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sam, I'd like to come along too if that's ok - i'm in the same boat as Stewart, just moved over and love a good kickabout. I live in Al Barsha so is close to me too. 

Thanks, 

Ant


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

anty51 said:


> Sam, I'd like to come along too if that's ok - i'm in the same boat as Stewart, just moved over and love a good kickabout. I live in Al Barsha so is close to me too.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ant


Excellent, see you at 7


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

you guys dont want a fan????? i can scream loud!


----------



## hobbsmark (Mar 13, 2009)

*Football al quos*

Hi,

I live in the greens and would love to get back into football again, 
are you playing this Monday (16th March), if so can I come along for a game?

Mark.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

I will be there on Monday too, plus 1.


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

I am keen to come again for sure, will there be space for everyone? 12 was just about right last week.
Stew


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi

I can't come this week, my parents are visiting. But Alex booked the pitch again, and there should be a good amount of people again. 

@Mark, you're welcome to join in. Print off a copy of the map, in can be quite hard to find - look out for the 18b street you need to turn off onto, and then drive straight for a bout 400m and there's a green neon sign of a footballer on the side of a warehouse.

I'll post a new thread about it


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

count me in


----------



## wosim (Oct 25, 2010)

*7 aside and 5 aside*

Guys stadia5 dot com has a superb league organized indoor and outdoor there is 24 teams playing so if you are interested register on stadia5 dot com


----------



## AlexSCFC (May 20, 2011)

I know this is old post but i am hoping you pick this up i am moving to Dubai at the end of the month and am deserate for a game of football when i get out there. Is this game still going if so would it be possible for me to join in,

Many Thanks
Alex



nomadic said:


> Hi,
> 
> After the success of last monday's football (9 players, 2nd highest turnout so far) at our new favourite venue Ahdaaf, we've booked it again for 7pm next monday, the 9th March.
> 
> ...


----------

